# MC1458P vs. LM1458N for MDMA overdrive?



## Dali (Feb 14, 2020)

I have LM1458N in my inventory (I don't know why, maybe an early attempt at tagboards 5 years ago) and was wondering if I could try them instead of MC1458P found in the parts list of MDMA OD 

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/MDMA.pdf
I sadly don't know how to read a datasheet...

Found : http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm1458.pdf  and  http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/slos069c/slos069c.pdf  but my IC seems to have the logo of National Semiconductor.

Any help and suggestions welcome.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 14, 2020)

They’re the same.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2020)

Look at it like yours is the Base Model, Same Engine without Cruise control!


----------



## Dali (Feb 14, 2020)

Worked flawlessly.

Thanks a bunch guys !


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 15, 2020)

i tried a 4558 in that pedal and really liked it. but the differences are subtle. great pedal


----------

